# LoJack Stolen Asset Recovery System



## FastTrax (Oct 30, 2020)

www.lojack.com/For-law-enforcement/

www.lojack.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/LoJack-Owners-Manual.pdf

www.wsati.org/lojack_summary.html

www.sigidwiki.com/wiki/LoJack

www.nicb.org/vincheck

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LoJack


----------



## terry123 (Oct 31, 2020)

I bought the Lo Jack for my car many years ago and am thankful I never had to use it. It just made me feel "safer".


----------



## old medic (Oct 31, 2020)

This ones the best


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 31, 2020)

I believe with cyber security today, a car can be chipped and an app on your phone can find it in seconds.  I read an article awhile back about it.  Can't remember whether it was still in development or actually in use.


----------

